
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
MattRogish
SEEKING WORK (REMOTE) - DEVOPS (KUBERNETES, AWS/GKE AUTOMATION) CONSULTING

We're a team of 7 engineers at Reactiveops.com that do AWS/GCP automation
centered around building your own PaaS with Kubernetes. We also do "DevOps-as-
a-Service" where we maintain that PaaS for you and do additional stuff on a
monthly basis (we're in your slack, working 1-1 with your eng, etc.).

We've worked with companies like Boxed, Betterment, Node.io, etc. and can work
with small startups to bigger companies. And, we open source all of our code
so there's no lock-in for the stuff we make (based on kops, ansible, terraform
- e.g.
[https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/using-k8s-scripts/](https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/using-k8s-scripts/)
and [https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/kops-102-an-inside-look-
at-...](https://www.reactiveops.com/blog/kops-102-an-inside-look-at-deploying-
kubernetes/))

Feel free to email me at matt [at] reactive ops dot com or call me 917
336-3943 for more info!

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK Possibly On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Excellent Communicator

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

• Tech including PHP/Javascript/Rails/Linux/Docker/AWS/Google
Cloud/Cordova/EmberJS/Angular/VueJS/Symfony + much more

Recent Projects Include:

1: Interactive Vehicle Configurator for Lotus Cars' London Piccadilly Store.
Built in Backbone.js with a PHP CMS / Backend. 50,0000 configuration options
plus ordering system to allow in-store enquiries.

2: New online site and interactive training system for Call-Centre SaaS
Evaluagent. Built with Symfony / Bolt CMS.

3: Lead collection App for Subaru UK, built with Cordova for iOS and Android
platforms, the app allows dealers and show staff to present features and take
customer details offline, which sync to a CRM in real-time once a network
connection is available.

4: 200 site install of dealer website system for Honda UK. Using Docker for
fast deployment / scaling with full configuration and design choices for
individual dealers. Build with Symfony / Doctrine, AWS used for fast resource
scaling.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have some availability over
the next few months.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk,

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

------
alexjstubbs
SEEKING WORK - Atlanta Metro Area or Remote

Summary: Front End Developer/Designer with over 15 years of experience.
Javascript, NodeJS, React, React Native, VueJS.

Specialties: Modern JavaScript Development, Node.js, UI/UX, Web Design, Full
Stack Web Development, Application Development & Design, Brand & Identity
Representation, Mobile Design, Container Solutions.

Strong focus on core JavaScript, Node, Embedded Devices, Security, and Big
Data as well as Fast Data solutions for various interactive and real time
applications. I design the nearly all of interfaces I develop and work well in
various management processes.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexanderstubbs/)

Website: [http://www.alexstubbs.com](http://www.alexstubbs.com) Design:
[https://www.behance.net/alexstubbs](https://www.behance.net/alexstubbs)

E-mail: alex@alexstubbs.com

------
QuinnyPig
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco, Will Travel

I'm an independent consultant who focuses on exactly one problem: the
horrifying AWS bill.

I help control spiraling costs, predict future expenditure, and identify
opportunities to trim the bill without impacting the engineering teams who are
using it.

If your AWS bill makes you unhappy, we should chat; I'm corey [at]
quinnadvisory.com

------
gk1
SEEKING WORK Remote (Based in Baltimore, potentially available for Q3+ only)

I help software companies meet customer acquisition goals. Need faster growth,
more revenue, greater ROI, lower acquisition costs, higher retention, or more
efficient marketing operations? I can help.

Past and present clients include a multinational telecom company and software
companies in the following verticals: IoT, devops monitoring, web development,
data engineering (ETL), recurring billing, enterprise data science, mobile ad-
tech, ecommerce, and enterprise databases.

Far more technical than your typical marketer; I deploy code and can talk shop
with engineers and data scientists just as well as with marketers.

Think you could use my help? Send me an email (greg[at]gkogan.co) or read more
at [http://www.gkogan.co](http://www.gkogan.co).

------
ysubach2
SEEKING WORK | USA, Canada | Remote OK, Will travel - HIPAA compliant cloud
solutions

We are a small team helping digital health companies achieve safety and
regulatory compliance (HIPAA) in the cloud environment. Can work with small
startups to bigger companies.

We'll perform a fixed-price assessment and outline concrete roadmap to HIPAA
compliance for your web or mobile application. Our recommendations are based
on leading industry security practices and standards. We have experience with
major cloud infrastructure providers (AWS, Google Cloud, Azure) and
application platforms.

Feel free to email me at yuri [at] dekses [dot] com or visit web site
[https://www.dekses.com/](https://www.dekses.com/)

------
ryanwaggoner
SEEKING WORK - Based in Nashville, remote preferred, but open to travel for
larger projects, major meetings, etc.

I'm an independent iOS developer and product manager with personal experience
as a startup founder. I have deep experience with Objective-C and Swift, as
well as backend experience with LAMP (esp Laravel, CakePHP, and WP), RoR,
Parse, and Firebase. Getting into React Native now as well.

Though I've done lots of things, I really focus on MVP mobile apps for
startups. I help startups go from a great idea to having a polished app in the
hands of their users.

To be blunt, if you know exactly what you want and "just" need it coded up,
you can find someone cheaper.

BUT if you have a broad concept and you need someone who understands the
entire product development / startup funding / business growth lifecycle and
how to get things done within those constraints, I'm an excellent fit.

I've built and launched dozens of complex native iPad and iPhone apps and
worked with startups and Fortune 500 companies to build and grow apps to many
millions of collective users.

I'd love the opportunity to work with you if things are a good fit!

Just to avoid wasting anyone's time, I try to focus on just a few clients per
year, so generally, pricing options start at $20k. Feel free to reach out
anyway though, I love HN and hearing from members of the community :)

You can reach me at ryan@mobileCTO.io or text me at 650-646-3914

------
Imagenuity
SEEKING WORK - Seattle WA - REMOTE preferred

Senior cross platform mobile app specialist and full-stack developer. I'm
product-oriented with lots of experience managing a project from concept and
design through completion. Skilled in working remote for over 10+ years.

Skills: JavaScript, PHP, NodeJS, Express, iOS & Android apps with
Cordova/PhoneGap, MySQL, git, crafting REST APIs, React, React-Native,
Electron, WordPress, custom WordPress plugins, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure,
DigitalOcean

iOS and Android apps website: [http://imagenuity.com](http://imagenuity.com)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-
bergman](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1678813/jim-bergman)

[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/1678813)

[https://github.com/jimbergman](https://github.com/jimbergman)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jimbergman)

Let's discuss your project - contact: jedbergman [at] gmail [dot] com or
[http://jimbergman.net/contact/](http://jimbergman.net/contact/)

------
pi_neutrino
SEEKING WORK - Wellington, New Zealand, or remote

I'm a full stack developer. I'd call myself a 60/40 back-end/front-end dev.
I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks, chat with non-
techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle them about
horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who might find
our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting, and host a
mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Skills: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Here's my resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx)

Here's some references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's some case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

------
highd
SEEKING WORK | Boston | Remote or local

Algorithms / Machine Learning / Optimization Problems / Statistics as well as
the full stack infrastructure to build a product around it (generally Flask +
HTML/CSS/JS/D3.js, occasional React).

General R&D stack is Python + Numpy + (Theano | TF) + Jupyter on AWS. I've
also used MATLAB extensively.

Experience: Image processing, deep learning, kernel methods, graphical
analysis, bayesian methods, statistics, compressive sensing, linear algebra,
signals processing and systems calibration, performant convex optimization,
customer behavior interpretation and analytics, finance analytics/predictions,
visualization.

Generally I work on problems involving both mathematical derivation and
performant algorithmic implementation. I've built a number of internally used
customer analytics tools for my clients to push on sales / conversion metrics
which enabled triple-digit percentage improvements as well as significant
executive insight. I've also built end-to-end MVPs for early stage startups
looking to demo an ML-enabled product.

Education: MIT Bachelors '13, MEng '14

I have a small website/blog up at www.highdimensionality.com, though I've been
working on private work mostly these days to there's not a lot I can publish.

Email: mharradon@highdimensionality.com

Best,

Michael

------
gargarplex
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: New York, NY, USA Remote OK: Yes

Code For Cash ([https://codefor.cash](https://codefor.cash)) is a network
marketplace that matches freelance developers with gigs and matches
entrepreneurs and hiring managers with freelance developers. We have a new,
exclusive opportunity - our client has an app that pairs users up to debate
hot political and sports issues. Users have 10 seconds to make their argument,
and then their take is scored automatically by the computer.

Here's where you, the freelance deep learning engineer, come in:

* We need an API that takes the audio video clip as input, along with a flag indicating 'sports' or 'politics', and returns a credibility score of 0-1.0.

* Your deliverable needs to be self-learning from v1 you ship

* You can use heuristics to help this. For example, vocabulary, decibel level, consistency in volume.

* Your solution can leverage cloud APIs such as Google Voice recognition, Microsoft Emotion API (see this: [https://benheubl.github.io/data%20analysis/fr/](https://benheubl.github.io/data%20analysis/fr/)), and the Readable.io API.

Send quote (timeline and cost) to zack@codefor.cash. This is a c2c/1099 gig.

~~~
gargarplex
Some additional information:

* No corpus of existing data

* Client is open to leveraging mturk for training, at least initially

* Fast latency is important, but something on the order of ~5s is probably ok for v1

* ~85% "accuracy" is ok for v1

------
AlexITC
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only, Mexico

Technologies: Scala, Java, Ruby, JavaScript, Git, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Jax-RS,
Slick, Finatra, Sinatra, Security, Web, AngularJS, APIs, Apache Spark, Hadoop,
Docker.

Résumé/CV: I'm a generalist who have worked in several areas (embedded
devices, j2me, android, desktop, web, back-end, front-end, BigData), currently
I work mostly with Web Applications and BigData.

I can do a lot of things and I can learn fast what I'm required to.

I'm focused on writing maintainable, secure and scalable applications, I
always try to apply good coding practices to make the life easier of the
people who will work with my code.

I'm pretty interested in security related things, I've been passionate about
security for the last years, I know about common vulnerabilities (exploit and
prevent) and how to write secure software. It can be good to mention that I
learned to program because I was trying to do reverse engineering like 8 years
ago and took assembler as my first language which I learned by myself.

I've experience working with demanding clients, switching schedules to what a
client prefers and I have great communication skills.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-
hernandez](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexis-hernandez)

Email: alexis22229@gmail.com

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco Bay Area or REMOTE | Berkeley, CA

Full stack Javascript developer with 18 years of experience working with
startups to enterprise. My specialty is the front end and frameworks like
React and Angular, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and LEMP/LAMP.

I'm available for either projects or as part of your team, on a temporary or
possibly a permanent basis (I would consider a full time position if a good
match).

Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Node.js, HTML, CSS, React, Redux, React
Native, Angular, Webpack, PHP, Mysql, Linux, Nginx, Apache, Drupal, Wordpress
and more.

Things I'm good at: demanding, user friendly and modern UIs that perform well
and with current best practices. Single page apps, server rendered apps or
anything in between. Creating or integrating web services and APIs (Rest,
Websockets), backend, CMS development (Drupal, Wordpress) and more.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form or phone number on my website. There's
also a live chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to
say hello!

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
thomascothran
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Lexington, KY, Louisville, KY, and Cincinnati, OH -
USA (EST)

We are two freelance full stack developers who work under the aegis of Ventre
Tech. Our primary interest is in developing MVPs for startups, and we have a
particular interest in the health and sports spaces.

Languages: JavaScript, Python, Ruby. Web Frameworks: Meteor.js, Django, Flask,
Rails, Angular, and React.

A recent project: PyCoach
([https://www.pycoach.com](https://www.pycoach.com)), an athlete management
system. Primarily a platform to collect data about athletes and chart that
data to coaches and trainers. Built with Django on the backend, Angular on the
front, Gulp and Webpack for the build system.

Homepage: [https://ventre.tech](https://ventre.tech)

Blog: [https://medium.com/ventre-tech](https://medium.com/ventre-tech)

Linkedin: Thomas Cothran: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
cothran-02b24995/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-cothran-02b24995/), Gary
Ditsch:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyditsch/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garyditsch/)

Githubs: Thomas
[https://github.com/thomascothran](https://github.com/thomascothran), Gary
[https://github.com/garyditsch.com](https://github.com/garyditsch.com)

email: thomas@ventre.tech

------
jamesdeanbooth
SEEKING WORK (copy from Looking for Work)

Location: SF Bay Area Remote: Yup! Willing to relocate: Yup!

Technologies: UI/UX/Visual/Web/Graphic/Brand (Hybrid) Designer

Résumé/CV: [http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com](http://www.jamesdeanbooth.com) |
[http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth](http://www.angel.co/james-dean-booth) |
[http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.behance.net/jamesdeanbooth)
|
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth](http://www.linkedin.com/in/jamesdeanbooth)

Email: jamesdeanbooth (at) gee mail daht cahm

I've worked in a lot of different design roles and companies; from mom and pop
print shops to social media and e-commerce giants. I bring a solid skill set
to a team that allows me to adapt to any design related role. And not to pat
myself on the back too much but every developer I've ever worked with has sang
my praises. ;)

Drop me a line and let's talk about your design needs!

------
ryannevius
SEEKING WORK - Full-Stack Development | Estes Park, CO | Remote

 _Skills_ :

\- Python / Django / Flask / etc.

\- Javascript / Node.js / React.js / Meteor / Vue

\- PHP / WordPress / anything PHP

 _Experience_ :

I am an inventor, software developer, and consultant. I have bootstrapped a
number of successful startups, from brick-and-mortar businesses to 100%
digital ventures. My domain expertise is in software architecture and the
development of high-performance digital products for niche markets.

By day, I specialize in crafting efficient, effective, and intuitive systems
to enhance user experiences and advance the online presences of the businesses
I work with. I am actively working with startups and innovative enterprise
organizations to design, build, and grow novel software applications.

 _Past Contracts Include_ :

Red Bull Media House, Oakley, California State University, among many others.

 _Contact_ :

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/3518452/rnevius](http://stackoverflow.com/users/3518452/rnevius)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rnevius/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rnevius/)

ryan [at] syntarsus [dot] io

------
chrisshroba
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have worked at companies including Google,
RetailMeNot, and Sprout Social, and I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
rcruzeiro
SEEKING WORK - Mostly based in Lisbon, Remote

Senior iOS Developer who has been using Swift professionally since the
language was first released. I have experience both with really large apps
(mixing Objective-C and Swift) with lots of features and with small apps
focusing on a single feature. Some of the things I've done: CoreLocation
intensive usage, AR, video and image processing, Apple Watch apps, video
calls, etc.

\- Last (and biggest) app I've worked on:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/golf-gps-tee-time-booking-
sc...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/golf-gps-tee-time-booking-scorecard-by-
hole19/id794462227?mt=8)

\- GitHub:
[https://github.com/raphaelcruzeiro](https://github.com/raphaelcruzeiro)

\- Blog: [https://raphaelcruzeiro.eu](https://raphaelcruzeiro.eu)

\- LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/raphael-
cruzeiro-93ab4957/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raphael-cruzeiro-93ab4957/)

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Charlotte, NC

Freelance full-stack developer - I've built backends, APIs, and iOS and
Android apps to help a number of startups get off the ground quickly (and
secure funding!). I can also put together data pipelines for ETL and analytics
projects.

I can improve performance, triage complex bugs, and integrate 3rd party APIs
into your product, or scope out an MVP or full project from start to finish.

I have experience with many more but these are the skills I use the most right
now:

    
    
      - Go, Python, Swift/Objective-C, C/C++, Java, etc.
      - Postgres, Redis, AWS, Nginx, Docker, etc.
    

For random publicly visible code see:
[https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay)

One of the iOS apps I built for a SF startup:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-
vinyl/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-
vinyl/id879654508?mt=8)

Email: info@stridatum.com if you'd like to chat or learn more about some of my
other projects!

------
BjoernKW
Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible Experienced
software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Available May onward

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

If you want to build a website or application, I can help you refine your
vision and see it to completion. I have experience building large-scale
applications from the ground up, including defining project specs, managing
implementation, and testing.

For existing sites or applications, my time at Amazon gave me ample experience
comprehending large codebases and ramping up quickly to jump into existing
projects.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

\+ Main Languages: Java, Ruby, Python

\+ Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress, Wagtail

\+ Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, React.js

[http://caleyshemc.com](http://caleyshemc.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred

I work with startups and product companies to build amazing iOS apps.

Not only am I an experienced (5+ years) Objective-C and Swift developer, but I
have also had my own successful app on the App Store since 2012. Apps I create
have been regularly featured on the App Store, and one had the honor of being
presented in Apple's WWDC keynote last year.

My experience as an independent iOS developer, when combined with my previous
client work, means I can own the iOS development process from any point
between idea and your millionth App Store download.

I want to work with early stage startups and product companies to get their
iOS app to market, or iterate on their existing MVP. If you are looking for
someone like me, please say hi at erik@erikstromlund.com.

For more about me:
[https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

For some testimonials about my work:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund](https://www.linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, on-site in the Eindhoven area (NL) | Remote OK

Strong software engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and cares about producing clean, elegant, maintainable, robust, well-
tested Scala code.

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

(Deep knowledge of Cassandra's internals and how to use it effectively.)

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Apache Flink, Spark Streaming

Big Data / Secondary Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect and KafkaStreams)

Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient), Python (proficient)

Other Secondary Skills: Akka, Git, Docker, AWS (EC2/S3), Apache Ignite, Avro,
Parquet, Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, RedShift.

Other Secondary Skills: Machine Learning with Spark (Linear / Logistic
Regression, Decision Trees, NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares /
Recommender Systems, TF-IDF, Frequent Pattern Mining)

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Solid experience working remotely.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
zabana
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SEEKING WORK - Remote (Currently Based in Paris, France)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Full Stack Software Developer - (Light DevOps)

I have 3 Years of Professional Experience in England and France

I do:

    
    
      * Front End Engineering
    
      * API development [0]
    
      * Web Application Development
    

My Technologies of choice are:

    
    
      * Python (Django / Flask)
    
      * Node.js (Express Mostly)
    
      * Angular 1.x
    
      * Unit Testing with Mocha / Chai
    
      * Continuous Integration with Travis CI
    

I also dabble in DevOps using

    
    
      * Ansible [1]
    
      * Docker, AWS, Vagrant ...
    

My Github: [https://github.com/Zabanaa](https://github.com/Zabanaa)

My Website: [https://zabanaa.github.io](https://zabanaa.github.io)

[0]: [https://wintermute.design](https://wintermute.design)

[1]: [https://github.com/Zabanaa/night-city](https://github.com/Zabanaa/night-
city)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: CTO for small business / non-technical entrepreneurs

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular project, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I specialise in working with non-technical entrepreneurs and providing a "CTO-
as-a-service.” I take care of the technical side end-to-end, leaving you free
to work on your business, rather than worrying about servers and databases.

Previous work:

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, FreeBSD, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common
Lisp, Ruby, Go, Elixir / Phoenix

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
kylorhall
SEEKING WORK – Remote Pref / San Francisco based _(in New Zealand for a few
months)_

I do mostly Frontend freelancing and Shipping Logistics consulting.

8+ years professional experience and many more as a hobby (self-taught).
Started full-stack, prefer frontend ui design + implementation. After some
minor exits and unsuccessful ventures, I turned to freelancing for other
people as I enjoy working in that sort of ecosystem. Worked in ecommerce,
food, and logistics verticals but will try anything interesting.

 _Current Stack:_ ESNext, React, Redux, Node, Scss/CSS Modules/Postcss,
Webpack, NPM, Git. Experience in AngularJS (1.x), RoR, PHP, and more..

 _Latest Project:_ Warehouse Management + Ordering Platform for the
sustainable seafood company in SF.

 _LinkedIn:_
[https://linkedin.com/in/kylorhall](https://linkedin.com/in/kylorhall)

 _Resume:_
[https://kylorhall.com/resume.pdf](https://kylorhall.com/resume.pdf)

 _Email:_ hiring@kylorhall.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Available end of May.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
magmasystems
SEEKING WORK - New York Metro Area or Remote

Technologies - C#, Java, WPF, SQL, MongoDB, Neo4J, Microservices, Messaging
(ActiveMQ, RabbitMQ, Kafka, Tibo), ELK, REST, Docker, Azure

About me: Financial Services veteran, built all sort of systems over my 25
years. Most recent project was a .NET-based microservices framework, built
from the ground up. I can be a solo contributor, or I can run an entire IT
organization. I have built trading systems for companies like Morgan Stanley,
Citadel and Citigroup, and real-time analytics systems for companies like
Citigroup and BP's Energy Trading operation.

I just had an article publiched in Wilmott Magazine about the Microservice
work that I did, so feel free to check it out here:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqtr589ppkvnm33/Quantifi_Microserv...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/kqtr589ppkvnm33/Quantifi_Microservices%20the%20New%20Building%20Blocks%20of%20Financial%20Technology%20-%20Wilmott%20Magazine.pdf?dl=0)

Email: magmasystems@yahoo.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. No recruitment agencies please.

I'm a seasoned DevOps guy with 15 years experience hosting and tuning
applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-05@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
gee_totes
SEEKING WORK - Seattle Local or Remote

Full-stack open source developer, specializing in engineering solid User
Experience. Expert-level JavaScript, PHP, and Ruby. Confident with Go, Perl,
and Python too.

Specialties:

    
    
      - User Experience Engineering
    
      - Technical writing and documentation
    
      - Elasticsearch Tuning
    
      - RESTful API design and implementation
    
      - React SPAs
    
      - Web Scraping
    
      - Speeding up large JS applications
    
      - Cleaning up "stinky" internal applications (i.e. a home-grown time tracker)
    

Open to contract or full-time. Web presence: *
[http://www.leesome.com/](http://www.leesome.com/) *
[https://github.com/geetotes](https://github.com/geetotes) *
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leegillentine/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leegillentine/)

You can contact me at: lgillentine (at) gmail.com Thanks!

------
Renous
=================================

SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Finland / Remote: Yes

=================================

Paying for NodeBB & IRCd authentication setup

\- Install NodeBB:
[https://docs.nodebb.org/en/latest/installing/os.html](https://docs.nodebb.org/en/latest/installing/os.html)

\- Install IRCd & services so nodebb users can authenticate to private
channels (API/ldap/module/bot?)

\- Configure auto vhost, ssl and whatever protection needed for server. (Linux
OS can be chosen.)

Willing to pay 200€. (half before/after if not with company)

[https://wiki.anope.org/index.php/2.0/Modules/m_sql_authentic...](https://wiki.anope.org/index.php/2.0/Modules/m_sql_authentication)

[https://wiki.inspircd.org/Modules/2.0/sqlauth](https://wiki.inspircd.org/Modules/2.0/sqlauth)

=================================

CONTACT: ren0[at]protonmail[dot]ch

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK — Coimbatore, India, remote okay

Designer of Branding & Identity for io.js (now Node.js) selected out of 250+
competing entries, later featured as "Project of the Day" on Behance:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept). Also did
social media graphics — icons, avatars and banners — for them:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Experienced (5 years) full-stack web developer on the MORN (Mongo-React-
Node/Nginx) stack.

Also on offer: Open source contribution to JavaScript projects, Data
visualization (D3.js), UX consultation, Wordpress theme and plugin development
services, SSL migration, Nginx optimization, Web scraping and task automation
(Nightmare.js)

Portfolio: [https://www.dffrnt.com](https://www.dffrnt.com)

Contact: vijay@dffrnt.com

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
lhnz
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (London, UK)

GitHub: [http://github.com/sebinsua](http://github.com/sebinsua)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/sebinsua](http://linkedin.com/in/sebinsua)

Email: me@sebinsua.com

* * *

Two things...

    
    
      - If you're just browsing and you run a business, drop me an
        email, I'd love to figure out ways that I can add value.
    
      - If you have an idea already I work with most technologies
        and can quickly build an MVP/prototype from scratch or
        get up-to-speed on a currently-running project.
    

* * *

I'm an experienced full-stack developer that practices TDD.

I've worked in the following technologies on the server-side (Node.JS, Python,
Rust), and on the client-side (JavaScript, React, Swift, ReactNative.) I
particularly enjoy doing data visualisation and working within data science
teams to expose insights.

Don't hesitate to get in touch if you think I can help you in any way!

------
a12l
SEEKING WORK - Web applications developer

======

Location: Oakland, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to travel: Yes

Technologies: Multi-year working experience with Python, PHP, Javascript,
Django, Symfony 1 and 2, MySQL, Linux, AWS; recent experience with ES6, Node,
React, Redux and working knowledge of dozens of other web and database
technologies.

Resume: [https://a12l.com/resume](https://a12l.com/resume)

Email: see resume

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarondh](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aarondh)

Github: [https://github.com/aaronhall](https://github.com/aaronhall)

======

Software developer with ten years experience on web applications working in
backend and frontend roles for Silicon Valley companies, early stage startups,
and consulting firms. Personable and friendly, able to quickly ramp on
technology stacks and be effective, with lots of experience working on teams
(both onsite and remote) and autonomously.

------
rohitv
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Toronto/Waterloo (Canada)

Can't seem to find the time or resources to build your next big idea?

No worries, for $4k and 10 days, I can build a working (not just clickable
screenshots) and scalable Minimum Viable Product (MVP) for your idea that you
can start on boarding users with right away!

I have worked with various startups in the past as one of the first engineers
and lead development projects. I have the best combination of entrepreneurial
and software development skills to help you build your product.

Specialize in full stack web development (Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, etc.) and
hybrid mobile apps (best for MVP to release on all platforms!).

I have experience in IoT as well but the rate and length for that is
different.

Here's my resume for details on my experience:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4XROGdfu6obYlRhV004cjhCR0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4XROGdfu6obYlRhV004cjhCR0E/view?usp=sharing)

------
toexitthedonut
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL | remote or local |

I'm a web developer with several years of experience. Mostly back-end web
development, but have gotten more front-end experience more recently. I've
worked on and off since 2007, and have 18 months of remote experience as a
contractor.

Graduated with a BFA in New Media in fall 2007. In addition to web dev, I also
have an interest in computer graphics, game programming and data viz.

I'm mostly experienced working in very small teams in startup and agency
environments. For some perspective, the largest codebase I have used is
Magento for an e-commerce client. But I'm open to larger companies as well.

* Back-end: LAMP stack, MySQL and MongoDB, CodeIgniter MVC, Node.js

* Front-end: vanilla JS, jQuery, React, Vue, D3.js, CSS/SASS, NPM, Grunt

* Create MVP's for small startups and non-profit orgs, including some high level design/planning

* Maintenance of legacy apps and refactoring for new features

* Misc: Graphics and game projects in .NET (XNA and MonoGame), C++ (SDL, DirectX), HLSL, WebGL

Contact info / websites

* Github: [http://github.com/ccajas](http://github.com/ccajas)

* Codepen: [http://codepen.io/ccajas](http://codepen.io/ccajas)

* Sample project: [http://ccajas.github.io/JS-TinyRenderer](http://ccajas.github.io/JS-TinyRenderer)

* GameDev Stack Exchange: [https://gamedev.stackexchange.com/users/9789/chrisc](https://gamedev.stackexchange.com/users/9789/chrisc) (top 8%)

* Mailto: chris.cajas.m [gmail] [dot] com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
AlbertoGP
SEEKING WORK - Germany Saarbrücken/Stuttgart | Remote, travel possible, have
visited customers in London before.

Rust, C++, Java, Javascript, XML/XSLT/XSL-FO. Currently interested in high
performance parsing, streaming data conversion, XML/HTML5-based technical
documentation publishing.

Last job finished: Solaris/Oracle11 XML logs to JSON for logstash on old
enterprise systems where Java 5 was only option (also improvements to
logstash-java), wrote a specialized XML parser from scratch, user-configurable
XML-JSON translation, XSLT-based translation file generator from XSD.

Freelancer since 2011, previously 9 years at the German Research Center for
Artificial Intelligence and the University of Saarland. Worked with customers
from Germany, UK, Belgium, USA, Australia, Singapore, New Zealand.

[http://sentido-labs.com/en/portfolio/](http://sentido-labs.com/en/portfolio/)

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, CSS, HTML, jade, pug, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, Node, Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
React, React-Native, Redux, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
stucat
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation?

Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Fullstack developer having 11 years of experience.

Technologies:

* Frontend: React+Redux, Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower, Composer, NPM, Yarn

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/j8qfpjqohxgswfp/resume_vivek.pdf)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Email: mail+mayfl@vivekgupta.com

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
luca_ing
SEEKING WORK / remote preferred / based in Germany / multilingual

Experienced (10+ years) embedded software engineer with a mechanical
engineering degree is looking for new projects.

WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU:

I've worked on many embedded systems, in essentially all roles that exist in
embedded software development: requirements elicitation & management, system,
electronics or software design and development, test management and test
execution.

I've set up and managed development processes, and overseen medium-sized
development efforts, on-site and remote. I have brought automated tests and
continuous integration to embedded projects.

A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems.

OVERVIEW OVER MY CURRENT PROJECTS:

managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot.

advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-
critical automotive electronics component used by several automobile
companies.

CONTACT ME:

luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
ezero
SEEKING WORK - Gothenburg, Sweden | Local and Remote | Availability: 1st of
June

Full-stack web developer, who cares deeply about end-user experience. I do
everything from logo design to continuous integration pipelines.

After working at local web consulting firms since 2012, I have recently
decided to transition to freelance work. Availability starting from 1st of
June.

Github: [https://github.com/e0](https://github.com/e0)

Past work include:

\- [https://www.kappahl.com](https://www.kappahl.com)

\- [https://urb-it.com/en/](https://urb-it.com/en/)

\- [https://www.inkassogram.se](https://www.inkassogram.se)

Learn more about my skills and let’s start a conversation at:
[http://minodi.com](http://minodi.com)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Willing to relocate: No

I have a fair amount of free time each week that I could take on freelance
work or part-time work. I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years,
with Python and Django on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery
on the front-end. I've also worked with the Django REST Framework and
React.js. I'm intimately familiar with schema and data migrations, including
migrations between Django projects. I've worked extensively with startups and
with distributed teams and am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE..).

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Python, Django, Django REST Framework,
migrations

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
KingMob
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY, remote OK.

I'm Matthew, an experienced full-stack web engineer. I recently left my
position as CTO of a startup, and have deep experience at all levels, from
front-end (JavaScript, ClojureScript), back-end (Clojure, PHP, Java), and
devops (much of Amazon Web Services).

I can solve your business problems, not just with code, but with
communication, planning, and involving stakeholders, to build the right thing.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthewdavidson1/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/KingMob/](https://github.com/KingMob/)

Feel free to email to find out how I can solve your business objectives:
__matthew@modulolotus.net __

------
stagira
SEEKING WORK - Part-time 8-10h/week RoR Engineer 5yrs Experience

I'm looking for a flexible position that could be done on a contract basis in
roughly 8-10 hours a week at $150/hour. I'd be happy to come into the office
if it is in San Francisco or to work remotely with a team.

If you are looking for short term extra capacity for your dev team I'd be the
perfect fit!

I have a degree in computer engineering and I've been working in Ruby on Rails
for the past 5 years. I've also been working in ES6, React and Redux
professionally for the past 6 months. I've also followed test driven
development for most of my professional career (ex. rspec, capybara, jasmine,
etc). If the flexible schedule and hourly rate works for you send me DM. I've
love to give you more information about my specific background.

------
b_zak
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (based in France)

I will be happy to work remotely and participate actively in your project as a
full stack developer.

My technologies of choice are Java (Spring Framework, RestEasy, etc.) for the
APIs/RESTful services and AngularJS for the frontend even though I'm open to
work with other stacks.

Please, feel free to contact me (zaksoft.freelance [at] gmail [dot] com) if
you need any further information.

Backend :

=> Java : Apache Thrift, Spring, Spring Boot, GWT, Vaadin, RestEasy

=> NodeJS : Express, Mongoose, SuperTest, Mocha, Sinon, Chai

=> Database : MongoDB, MySQL

Frontend :

=> Javascript : AngularJS, Jasmine, jQuery, Gulp, Karma, Protractor

Tooling : Sublime Text, Git, Gitlab, SVN, Eclipse, IntelliJ

Stackoverflow :
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/644669/zakaria](http://stackoverflow.com/users/644669/zakaria)

Contact : zaksoft.freelance [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ollythomas
SEEKING WORK - Freelance Designer, Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

I'm Olly a digital product designer specialising in UX/UI design for native
mobile iOS, Android and web apps. I work with you to design the right things,
for the right people, at the right time.

I've been designing for digital experiences since 2007 working with a range of
clients from start-ups to multi-nationals. I love getting stuck into exciting
design challenges, uncovering user behaviours and creatively problem solving
to deliver simple and delightful experiences that people truly love. I pride
myself on providing value-driven, thoughtful and detailed UX/UI design.

Website/Portfolio: [https://www.ollythomas-
designs.com](https://www.ollythomas-designs.com)

Email: ollythomasdesigns@gmail.com

Phone: +44(0)7810787512

------
scorpionrespons
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Columbus OH, USA

Product Management and Django Development Consultant

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Vagrant, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, SVN

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

Site: [https://paulmoss.carrd.co/](https://paulmoss.carrd.co/)

I specialize in maintaining and developing Django sites for small to medium
companies. I have significant experience handling server provisioning tasks
including creating/managing Ansible roles or other provisioning tools.

I'm not looking for additional Product Management consultant work at the
moment, but I'd be happy to speak with you about future possibilities.

------
mcjiggerlog
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Central European Time)

Versatile web developer comfortable on frontend and backend. 7 years
experience (2+ remote) with an expertise in high-performance, high-volume web
applications. Currently working on building cross-platform desktop
applications with Electron.

Technologies: Python/Django, Node, React, AngularJS, Elastic-search, SQL,
Redis, nosql, Electron.

LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomjameswatson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomjameswatson/)

Projects - [https://tomjwatson.com/projects](https://tomjwatson.com/projects)

GitHub - [https://github.com/tom-james-watson](https://github.com/tom-james-
watson)

Contact - tom@tomjwatson.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

=================================================

I'm Alex, a freelance developer. I've worked with web mostly for the last 6
years, 4 of which as a freelancer. And for rest of time I've been doing work
involving desktop, mobile, data science and security.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
GeneralMaximus
SEEKING WORK - Bangalore, remote

I'm a front-end web developer from Bangalore, India. I primarily work with
React, but I've worked with Angular and Backbone in the past. I quickly can
pick up whatever framework/technology your team works with.

I prefer to not take up backend projects any more, but I have prior experience
building and deploying Node.js/Express and Python/Flask projects as well. In
that sense I'm probably a "full-stack engineer", though I hesitate to market
myself as such.

Medium: [https://medium.com/@ankurs3thi](https://medium.com/@ankurs3thi)

GitHub: [https://github.com/s3thi](https://github.com/s3thi)

Email: contact@ankursethi.in

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

A few of the technologies I work with:

React Native: I've been working with React Native since the day it was
released and it's now my favourite environment for building cross platform
mobile apps. See: [https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-
native/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-native/)

D3.JS: My first choice for building rich interactive web based data
visualisations. See some examples at
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/)

Python and Django: I've been using Django for close to a decade now and it's
still often my first choice for web apps and APIs.
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/)

Arduino/Hardware: I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various
micro controllers and Arduino development and I work with some great people
who can build some amazing machines. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js, Gulp.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX (CDT, UTC-6) / Travel OK

I'm a full stack web developer. I can build anything from microservices to
user-facing MVPs.

Preferred stack (but not limited to -- I've written everything from compilers
in C++ to video games in Lua)

    
    
        Backend => Go/gin, Python/flask
        Frontend => Bootstrap, JavaScript (+CoffeeScript), React
        Storage => Postgres, sqlite, redis
        Cloud => AWS
    

Contact: phil@ioddly.com (phone # available on website) Site:
[https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com) GitHub:
[https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
chrispecoraro
SEEKING WORK - American (Pittsburgh, PA) living abroad - Remote

Technologies: ultra-modern PHP (7.x), Laravel, Symfony, CodeIgniter,
jQuery/Vue.js, MySQL/MongoDB, Git

Résumé: I am from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania and have worked as a full-stack web
application developer in the U.S. since 1999 and Europe since 2009. I have a
Bachelors of Science degree in Computing and Information Science and am an
author of Mastering Laravel 5, conference speaker (phpDay 2014, PHP UK 2015),
and open source contributor. My native language is English, I speak fluent
Italian, and I regularly travel.

[http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro](http://linkedin.com/in/chrispecoraro)

Email: chrispecoraro@gmail.com

------
jsonne
SEEKING WORK

We're a small team (2) of growth marketers based out of Denver, CO that work
on a performance basis taking a percentage revenue instead of an hourly or per
project fee. We've worked with Unicorn startups, taken folks to number #1
grossing for their category in the iTunes and Play Store(s), and returned over
20x ROAS (return on ad spend) to the tune of millions in revenue. We're
comfortable working remotely, we're agile, and we believe heavily in
collaboration. This isn't your typical agency engagements, it's more akin to a
fractional growth team member.

Interested in potentially working together? Check us out at sonnetaylor.com or
shoot us an email jeromy@sonnetaylor.com

------
tomaskazemekas
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Kaunas, Lithuania, Europe.

Pragmatic data developer. Specializing in data software nad machine learning
solutions development. Python (Pandas, NumPy, Scipy), Scala (Apache Spark),
MongoDB, Postgres. Have worked with clients from USA, France, Australia,
Israel. Idustries: Fintech, Network Management.

Stackowerflow profile:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217](http://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3052217)

Upwork profile:
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f8457646283f95a3](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~01f8457646283f95a3)

Email: tomaskazemekas(at)gmail.com

------
Crazometer
SEEKING WORK

===================

    
    
      Location: Melbourne, Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: NodeJS, Javascript, SQL, MySQL, SQLite, NoSQL, HTML, CSS, C#, Python, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByZVs5ZsCqVEZ090Tmx2MzkzcDQ/view?usp=sharing
      Email: justin.sprigg@gmail.com
    

Freelance full stack developer (5 years) that's always up for a challenge.
Looking for local work ideally but happy to work remotely or relocate for the
right opportunity. Have experience with developing back ends, front ends,
databases, web scraping, RESTful apis and more!

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a Linux/Unix C/C++/Perl/... developer with over 10 years of experience in
various technologies:

\- C, C++, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java

\- HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery

\- SQL, Postgresql, Oracle, Mysql...

\- XML, XSLT

\- Web Scrapping, ETL, SOLR

\- Nginx, IP Networking, Distributed systems...and more

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Projects: [https://dob.sk/projects/](https://dob.sk/projects/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Contact: [https://dob.sk/hire-me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/) or
ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. We will
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I can work with your
developers, or on my own, to make the product superb.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - UK or remote

I'm an independent mobile development and cloud architecture consultant,
focused on helping founders bring successful products to market. I've worked
with 20+ developers to bring apps to the store on-time and issue-free.

Development costs spiraling? Concerned about the scalability, security and
reliability of your back-end systems? Issues with the quality and usability of
your app? Outsourcing not living up to expectations? Let me handle it while
you concentrate on running your business.

Commitment can range from a week's consultancy and report to full project
management. Please get in touch for details of experience and current
projects.

Email: gareth@foresightmobile.com

------
oliv__
SEEKING WORK - Remote

* Product/UI/UX Designer & Developer.

* I'm product-oriented and will help you in designing your project, from initial idea to user research and mock ups, all the way through completion.

* I also code and have experience with Node.js/Hapi.js/Meteor, as well as jQuery for the front-end, and am familiar with SQL/NoSQL databases as well as API design. These skills help inform my design work to create things that don't just look pretty, but also work well.

* Check out some of my latest work: [http://o23.io](http://o23.io)

Shoot me an email if you're interested, and let's discuss your project!

Contact: hello@o23.io

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible

I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience with
Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc.

Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com)

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
MrLeap
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Kansas City

I'm a bit of a polyglot developer. Currently wrapping up a consulting project
in Node.js/React and would like to line up my next thing!

If web apps aren't your thing, I've created full 3d games for Anheuser-Busch
and the U.S. Army. I've also shipped a machine-learning NLP classification
engine for a startup. I've made mobile apps and countless other things. I'd
say that my specialty is rapid prototyping, no matter the tech.

I'm as good at 3d modeling as I am at programming, so if you need a mesh of a
widget so you can 3d print it, I can help there too!

You can reach me at joshleap@gmail.com / text 816-914-9646.

Thanks for reading about me!

------
Berg_Quester
Seeking work - US, Remote

Mobile and desktop app developer with a passion for implementing great UI/UX

Experience:

* 8 Years experience in app development. * Mac and iOS using ObjC and Swift. * Cross-platform Android and iOS using Xamarin.Forms and C#.

* Also experienced in CI, unit testing, Git, Cocoapods, XML, Realm, SQL * Somewhat experienced in HTML/CSS, Ruby, PHP, XSLT

Major Past Projects:

* Several top 100 education apps, including a top 10 ranked app with 5k reviews averaging 5 stars. * Mac and iPad practice management and electronic medical record system. * Freelance: Streaming audio app for a Radio program. * Freelance: Cross-platform daily publication app using a new toolset.

For more information see mountainbranchsoftware.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK - New York, NY or Remote

Mobile dev with 10+ years professional experience doing web and mobile
development.

Recently I've been doing a lot of React Native projects, but open to native
iOS as well. I have a lot of web experience as well and usually end up working
on the backend API for the apps I build.

Keyword dump: React Native, JavaScript, React.js, Swift, iOS, fastlane, Redux,
Relay, GraphQL, Java, Android, Ruby on Rails, node.js, PostgreSQL, SQL, Test-
driven development (TDD)

* Resumé: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/)

* Email: kris@kriskelly.me

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help companies save money, time, and agony when dealing with infrastructure
deployment or problems.

I’d love to have a conversation about where your business is going and what we
can do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
ianbarton
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Southern Ontario close to Greater Toronto Area)

We are a focused team that specialises in replacing legacy systems (end of
life databases, misuses of Excel and Access, or manual paperwork) with robust
information systems.

Experience in many industries from manufacturing, logistics, and systems at
100+ retail locations.

Technologies include Android, React/React Native, Java, Play Framework,
Microsoft Stacks (C#, ASP.net). Prototyping custom designed data collection
hardware (RFID, barcodes, etc).

More details available at [http://www.opid.ca](http://www.opid.ca) or email me
ian at opid dot ca

------
speeder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Brazil)

I am a game and systems programmer, specialised in making fast code that use
the hardware well, and for scripting work I love using Lua languages, and
similar.

Also I made once a arcade game, including woodwork, painting and electronics
from scratch.

    
    
      Location: Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: C, C++, Lua are favourites. Also had recent work done with Objective-C and C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/gamedesigner/ (recent NDA work not on resume)
      Email: mauricio.gomes@coderofworlds.com
    

I am accepting freelance work too.

------
tomzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a multidisciplinary designer specializing in UI/UX with a background in
branding and print projects. Experience: 12 yrs Location: Warsaw, Poland

Skills: - UI/UX - Wireframing - Branding - Print - Visual design

Portfolio: [http://www.zelmanski.pl](http://www.zelmanski.pl) Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/tomzel](http://dribbble.com/tomzel) LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel](http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel)

Email: tomek@zelmanski.pl

------
russon77
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: New Brunswick, NJ or New York, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Angular 2, Bootstrap, Materialize, Git, MySQL
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xofiEW8XlEwzFF6NDnW_sasi5O1_qHYPP6iarXqRrLk/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: russon77@gmail.com
    

Github: [https://github.com/russon77](https://github.com/russon77) Codepen:
[https://codepen.io/russon77/#](https://codepen.io/russon77/#)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

Full Stack Developer, primarily working with HTML5, CSS3, JavaScipt (React,
React Native, Redux, Node), PHP (Laravel, Lumen, CodeIgniter).

I mainly focus on MVP web and mobile apps for startups. A recent example of my
work is www.scinder.io (side project) - a service that provides athletes with
analysis and stats on their activities.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

------
axlvicenzi
SEEKING WORK (Brazil)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/alexandrevicenzi/](https://github.com/alexandrevicenzi/)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrevicenzi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandrevicenzi/)

Remote: Yes

Relocate: Yes

I'm a Software Engineer with a background in Computer Science and expertise in
cloud services, containers, microservices and video streaming.

Technologies:

Python (Django, Flask, Tornado), Go (gin-gonic, gorilla), C/C++, Java, C#,
Lua, HTML/JS/LESS, Shell Script, Docker, Qt, REST, OAuth, AWS, RTMP/HLS/DASH.

------
robsonlabs
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Vancouver, Canada

Hello! I'm a thorough full stack developer that's been building web
applications for the past 7 years. I'm reliable and communicate well. I'm
available at nearly all hours via Slack, Skype, or Hangouts.

\- - - - - -

 _Backend_ : MySQL, Rails, Node.js, Mongo

 _Frontend_ : VueJS, React/ React Native, Redux, Vuex, SASS,

 _Tools_ : Git, Webpack, Yarn, Stripe

\- - - - - -

Website: [https://robsonlabs.com](https://robsonlabs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/greenwooddt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/greenwooddt/)

Email: chris@robsonlabs.com

------
niallpaterson
SEEKING WORK - Web and iOS developer

====================================

Location: Dublin, Ireland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Swift, Go, React, Haskell, Node.js, Elixir

Resume/CV: [https://angel.co/niall-paterson](https://angel.co/niall-paterson)

Email: npaterson1@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/paterson](https://github.com/paterson) (w/ open
source contributions to Servo and Diaspora)

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall](http://stackoverflow.com/users/557015/niall)

------
up_and_up
\------------ ------------ ------------

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

* Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

* Advanced Ruby on Rails product development, React and Backbone JS development, and Sys/Devops at a reasonable rate

* AWS, chef, Ansible, Terraform, Postgres, MySQL

* MVP's for innovative products and startups

* Maintain and refactor legacy apps

* Performance and Security audits

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

* Email me: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

\------------ ------------ ------------

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm an experienced devops and automation engineer with expertise in cloudops,
build pipelines and hybrid cloud/COLO environments. I can help you move to the
cloud, or just offload some of your capacity there.

I also work on cost mitigation and process automation to free your engineers
up from tedious repetitive tasks. Some of my tools include Jenkins/TravisCI,
Docker, Puppet/Chef/Salt etc....

I'd love to chat and see what I can do to help make your developers more
efficient and increase the reliability of your services.

EMAIL: caleb@startopsgroup.com

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK :: REMOTE :: Portland, Oregon

I am the Salty Dog: a sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Full Stack Mobile Development, Design, Coding, QA, Back-end. Java, C#,
Objective-C, Xamarin, C/C++, Azure, AWS. 20+ years experience, 7 years mobile
development.

Better outcomes through communication, risk management, and experience.

saltydogtechnology.com/blog
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/curtisshipleyandroidios/)

------
cody_taylor
SEEKING WORK: Remote, Thunder Bay, Ontario, Canada

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaylor1234](https://www.linkedin.com/in/codytaylor1234)

I'm a full stack developer with a computer science degree and over 9 years of
experience.

I'm strongest with C# and anything PHP.

Other technologies that I have worked with in the past are: Angular, Laravel,
Jquery, .NET MVC 5, Wordpress, Drupal, Python, Postgres, MS SQL, Android apps
and more.

I'm also very competent with VMware, Hyper-V, and general Linux and Windows
server administration.

Contact me at cody@parallelsolution.ca

------
fimdomeio
SEEKING WORK - Lisbon, Portugal, Remote only.

Comunication Designer by training, coder because I've been doing it forever
both as a hobby and professionally.

Most of my clients came mostly from cultural / sustainability / social
responsability areas.

I mostly work with php and vuejs and rest (or rest inspired) apis. I've pretty
much got fullstack skills.

website: [https://www.fimdomeio.com/](https://www.fimdomeio.com/) (a little
bit outdated, working on that. Send me an email and I'll send you the latest
projects.)

email: alexandre@fimdomeio.com

------
zbear
SEEKING FREELANCERS | REMOTE OK

Axiom Zen is looking for backend engineers with expertise in Golang.

This position is a long-term opportunity open to a freelancer or someone
interested in becoming full-time employee, and can be remote. We are
collaborating with a U.S. Government-funded NGO, and as such this position
requires US Citizenship and a background check. Unfortunately, non-US citizens
and Green Card holders are not eligible.

Please apply directly via [http://grnh.se/g68jqn1](http://grnh.se/g68jqn1)

------
atixid91
SEEKING WORK - Remote I have 4 years of experience as a full stack developer
Technologies:

* Frontend: Angular, VueJS, BackboneJS, HTML, Javascript, JQuery

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached, AWS

* Workflow: Git/Subversion

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Email: ndixita@gmail.com

------
jonathanbull
SEEKING FREELANCER London, UK Remote OK
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com)

Looking for a PHP dev with strong AWS experience.

Email jonathan@[companyname].com

~~~
keviv
Sent you an email

------
spikew
SEEKING WORK

I'm looking for opportunities in the following areas:

* Integration of Ruby on Rails applications with the Ethereum blockchain

* Mastodon-related projects

* Dockerization of existing applications

* Writing about technology for both technical and non-technical audiences. Areas of expertise include programming, FinTech, and ICT for Development.

I am working remote out of New England, USA, with availability starting in
June.
[http://stackoverflow.com/cv/bobbywilliams](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/bobbywilliams)

spikewilliams [at] gmail.com

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Freelancing from
the beginning. I worked on a wide range of projects with clients from mostly
English speaking countries. Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Developer/Manager with many years of programming in
different web technologies.

I am specifically looking work in:

\- Web Development: PHP Laravel, Django, Flask. \- Automation/Scraping in
Python BeautifulSoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Visit [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/) to learn more about
me and my work. I also blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks.

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER – Redwood City, Remote

Read Across The Aisle (www.readacrosstheaisle.com) is seeking an experienced
Android engineer. We launched a successful Kickstarter (press coverage by NYT,
BBC, Quartz) for our iOS app earlier this year. We are now looking to build an
Android analog. Check out our website to see how our iOS app works, and you'll
have a pretty good idea of what we're looking build for Android. Send resume
and specific cover letter to contact at [domain].

~~~
AppAgency
Can I have your email ID please, it's not showing that.

alternatively, you can reach me at Sudeep@agicent.com; we are a team of
professional android and iOS developers and I offer free trial before you hire
on fee.

~~~
gnicholas
Refer to the last sentence for our contact email. I avoid writing it out so
that web scrapers can't add us to their spam lists.

------
StuefenEng
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Midwest (Iowa)

Experience software engineer looking for freelance web development work.

I have a strong background in:

\- Big data (Hadoop, Spark, R, etc)

\- Web development (ASP.NET, Spring Boot, and Node.js)

\- Embedded software (Linux and WinCE)

\- Test automation (Python)

Resume: [http://www.stuefenengineering.com](http://www.stuefenengineering.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-
stuefen-905607123/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-stuefen-905607123/)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | American living in Tanzania | Remote Only | travel possible

Experienced data consultant, open source contributor, speaker, and trainer.

I use data to help you make better decisions regarding your operations,
customers, and products. I focus on the backend (databases/APIs, data
wrangling, automation, business intelligence, and ERP/CRM customization) but
also know my way around the frontend (dashboard/report design, SPA/MVP
development).

I'm an MIT alum and the creator of two popular Python libraries (meza and
riko) used by organizations for ETL, stream processing, data analysis, and
data conversion (CSV/TSV, XLS(X), RSS/XML, JSON, DBF, etc.).

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas, BeautifulSoup/Scrapy, Twisted, tox, nose)

* Coffee/JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril, Backbone, JQuery, Chaplin, Lunr)

* Misc (BASH, SQL, Stylus, Pug/Jade)

* Cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, S3, TravisCI)

* DB (MongoDB, PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis)

I prefer project based work quoted by milestone or a weekly rate. My schedule
is flexible, so I can overlap work hours with U.S. timezones when required.

* site: [https://www.reubano.xyz](https://www.reubano.xyz)

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano) or [https://www.reubano.xyz/about/](https://www.reubano.xyz/about/)

* portfolio: [https://github.com/reubano](https://github.com/reubano) or [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* contact: rcummings [at] nerevu [dot] com or [https://www.reubano.xyz/contact/](https://www.reubano.xyz/contact/)

* SO: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano](https://stackoverflow.com/users/408556/reubano)

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Extensive experience dealing with security (anti-web-spam, anti-fraud, anti-
troll, anti-account-takeover).

Tech: Golang, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - NYC Area - Remote Ok

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo or
in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for
backend work, but can provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
mitchas
SEEKING WORK

Technologies - Design & HTML/CSS/JS - Angular, React, Django, Ionic,
Wordpress, etc.. Firebase, MEAN.

I can design and/or develop sites from the ground up using whatever you prefer
- static site, Wordpress or other CMS, etc.

I can also do cross-platform apps on Ionic - optimized designs/animations for
each platform (iOS, Android...) so it doesn't suck.

Based in Minnesota, willing to travel for larger projects.

To see some work, check out

[http://nnnorth.com](http://nnnorth.com)

Email:

mitch[at]mitchs.co

------
uaspeech
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Speech Recognition Engineer - Freelance

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Language/speaker recognition/identification, speaker diarization
- C/C++ - Kaldi.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruslan-
seliukh-a769a917/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruslan-seliukh-a769a917/)

Email: speech_ua at yahoo.com.

Website: [http://lrecognition.com/](http://lrecognition.com/)

------
syndrig
SEEKING WORK / London, UK / Happy to work remotely

Experienced and versatile embedded C developer.

Equally at home in the bowels of a JavaScript engine's garbage collector
debugging memory corruption; hugely improving the performance of a SQLite-
based object/relational mapping layer; or crafting solid, low-defect code.

Looking to help with challenging projects, from interrupt handlers through to
user-interface event handlers.

Knows in excess of nine HTML elements.

Contact: enquiries [@at] syndrig.co.uk

------
dave-castillo
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles CA - Remote OK, On site OK

About Me: I'm Dave, I'm a full stack AngularJS/Django developer with 5 years
experience.

Where I can help you: I can help solve your technical challenges as well as
your business challenges in a prompt and efficient manner.

Tools in my toolbox: Javascript, Angular, Python, Django, Django Rest
Framework, Git, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS, Flask.

Let's grab coffee and discuss your business needs: daveecastillo@gmail.com

------
luord
SEEKING WORK - Colombia or Remote (GMT-6 to GMT-3)

Primarily a full-stack developer (python and javascript) with experience in
managing PostgreSQL and operations/infrastructure.

My CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

LinkedIn profile:
[https://linkedin.com/in/luord](https://linkedin.com/in/luord)

Email: hire@luord.com

------
cvg
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco or remote Full stack developer: HTML/CSS,
Javascript, Python, Rails, Postgres, MySQL, AWS I also developed Machine
Learning software while working at Twitte. Scikit, Pandas
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/clint-
guerrero-0433a3b7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clint-guerrero-0433a3b7/) and
clint.g@gmail.com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
pvsukale3
SEEKING WORK remote I am a new rails developer looking for some pro bono work
to get some work experience if you already have a project and want me to
contribute or want to start a new one from scratch I will be happy to help.
Github : [https://github.com/pvsukale](https://github.com/pvsukale) mail :
pvsukale at gmail.com

------
madradavid
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Paris.

Backend Developer Python/Django . Most recent work was building a Fintech
Company [https://useremit.com/](https://useremit.com/).

Expertise in Fintech, Continuous Integration Hero, Remote CTO.

More info here: [https://madradavid.com/](https://madradavid.com/)

------
hashkb
SEEKING WORK | SF / North Bay | Remote Preferred

Rails, React, Node, Devops | Development and Training

\- 10 years of Rails/JS experience at startups

\- 5 years of AWS/devops

\- Cofounded a YCF startup

\- Former bootamp instructor

I have technical, business, and teaching experience to offer. I'm interested
in discussing projects of any size.

[http://kylebrett.com/resume](http://kylebrett.com/resume)

email is in my profile

------
kioku
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Europe

Web and mobile developer, my focus is on helping you create your product.

My last long running project was a cross-platform app that was built using
Angular, Ionic, Python, Flask, Celery, MariaDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, FreeBSD.

Web - [http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/](http://www.claudiu-ivan.com/)

Email - contact [at] claudiu-ivan.com

------
flaviusas
SEEKING WORK, remote only, full profile at
[https://www.toptal.com/resume/flavius-
aspra](https://www.toptal.com/resume/flavius-aspra) or
[https://www.codementor.io/flaviusaspra](https://www.codementor.io/flaviusaspra)

------
dmn001
SEEKING WORK - England,UK/Remote

Over 7 years experience with Python software development, cloud services, data
mining, web crawling, databases. Want to extract or crawl data from a website
such as business listings, sports data, government data, site directories,
either one-off, periodically, or in real-time? Contact me via email:
dmn001(at.[gmail

------
avip
SEEKING WORK | Remote | (don't live in any particular place)

About: python | JS | C | C++ | C# | MATLAB | redis | kafka | Celery |
Microservices | Docker | aws | ...

Help: I'd like to help you build a working SaaS, or a prototype IoT, or - just
about anything.

ToS: Things I don't do very well or don't do at all: mobile | frontend that
looks good | and more!

Legal:

Contact: pipetodevnull142857@gmail.com

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK Professional full-stack developer based in Edinburgh with 5 years
experience. Can work remotely.

Languages/Frameworks: Python, Javascript, HTML, CSS, Ruby, MySQL, Angular,
Rails, AWS, Heroku, Salesforce

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv) Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
rsmitty
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Skills: Containers (Docker, Kubernetes), cloud (AWS/GCE/OpenStack), automation
(bash, terraform, Ansible, golang).

Looking to spend some time freelancing and helping clients on a part-time
basis, 10-20 hrs./week.

Blog: rsmitty.github.io LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/spencersmith23 Email:
robertspencersmith [at] gmail [dot] com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere around the world | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

Web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
fnx-
SEEKING WORK | Thailand / Remote (willing to work at night to accommodate
potential timezone differences)

RATES: $250/day

I am a full-stack developer who has built several mid-large scale web apps in
Python (Flask), Ruby on Rails and Go.

For more info, see: [https://orz.gg/ISSc](https://orz.gg/ISSc)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
efm
SEEKING WORK / Fort Collins, CO / Happy to work remotely

Experienced Linux Ops team. AWS and hosted, Puppet, Ansible, Packer, git,
CentOS/Ubuntu/Debian, Opsview, Nagios. Rsync backups. NFS/S3/EBS/ZFS storage.

We are a proven team looking to add a client. Corp-Corp. Contact: info [@at]
tummy.com

------
matthewgerring
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Bay Area

Full stack developer focused on frontend. PHP, Ruby, Python, JS. Most recent
work was building interactive data visualization interfaces to an API product
using Angular and D3.

More info here: [http://matthewgerring.com](http://matthewgerring.com)

------
matbram
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only (Alabama, United States)

Extremely experienced content writer with skills in design and SEO.

I'm a writer, designer, and I've recently started learning web development.
I'm open to learning new things and adapting for the job.

Feel free to contact me anytime to discuss your projects and ideas.

Contact: matt@matbram.com

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

Mac Developer

Looking for experienced Mac developer with experience in desktop apps
(Objective C, Swift)

\---

IOS AND ANDROID DEVELOPER

For development of an GPS/Beacon/Geofence based mobile tracking application.

\---

PHP/Javascript DEVELOPER

Experience in Laravel a plus, building a platform for a producticity platform.
Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING FREELANCER - Apache Solr Hacker (custom plugins) - Remote

I need several features like changes to RealTimeGet/Update handlers,
composite-primary-key, changes to sharding/routing, global(jvm-level)-cache,
synchronized-commits/merges across replicas etc.

Email in my account.

------
TomK32
SEEKING work - Remote

Ruby on Rails developer with 10yrs experience, 6+ yrs remote. MongoDB, Nodejs,
javascript, scss, ec2, heroku, lua.

Base in Austria but also available for US East Coast clients.

[https://tomk32.github.io](https://tomk32.github.io)

------
wordpressdev
SEEKING WORK | Remote

SEO, Adsense optimization

Niche Website Development (Keyword research, competition Analysis, Content
Writing, SEO, Monetization)

Some Python (Web Scraping)

[http://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/](http://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/)

------
neillyons
SEEKING WORK, London, Remote OK.

Web developer looking to do Elm or Python. Past experience described on the
homepage of my website [http://neillyons.io](http://neillyons.io)

Please email: stdin@neillyons.io

------
cpcat
SEEKING WORK

Location: Lebanon (Eastern European Time Zone)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS/Android, mostly camera apps (Mobile Computer Vision)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/JAVXXt](https://goo.gl/JAVXXt)

Email: mohd [dot] moubarak [at] gmail [dot] com

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK

Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

I'm a professional frontend engineer with 15 years of experience and I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

Nuno Arruda

Front-End Engineer

nuno@nunoarruda.com

------
sharmanaetor
SEEKING WORK | San Jose, CA | Remote OK

    
    
      Technologies: Angular, Javascript, PHP, Java, Spring, JHipster
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/Td5iFg
      Email: sharmagauravanil [at] gmail [dot] com

------
piway
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Philippines Me and my team of Web and Mobile
Developers are looking for projects to build our portfolio.

We build web apps with PHP, Java, NodeJS along with native android and iOS

email:paul.daniel.iway [at] gmail.com

------
herve76
SEEKING WORK remote only

Full stack Javascript developer: Currently working with Firebase, Heroku,
NodeJS, React Native, React, VueJS

[http://jsapp.me](http://jsapp.me) contact@jsapp.me

------
letientai299
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (Vietnam)

GitHub: [http://github.com/letientai299](http://github.com/letientai299)

Full Stack Java Enterprise developer.

I'll whatever it take to finish the job.

------
pluc
SEEKING WORK, remote only

I do DevOps and Sysadmin (Linux/AWS) as well as PHP dev/lead. Lots of
experience with WordPress and productizing it with automation for agency-type
projects.

je@suis.pl

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Brooklyn or Remote

WINDOWS DEVELOPER

Looking for windows developer with experience in windows development for a
time tracking app. WinAPI, (C/C++) and .NET for UI (C#)

~~~
peter9999
Hi,

I'm Peter, windows developer c++/c# from Romania. Can handle just both c++ and
C# after 15 years of development on Windows. Here is my resume
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fy3kljjdgh2442p/CV_PetreCojocea_20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fy3kljjdgh2442p/CV_PetreCojocea_201705.pdf?dl=0)

If interested to work with me, please send me:

1\. a short description of the app you need (please mention who's using it,
how is using it, on what type of computer will run, any deadline if existing,
any other ideea)

2\. how do you intend to test it?

I will return several questions + a incremental plan of small deliverables (to
grow trust from step to step).

About rates: best would be a project based discussed after project specs

Please note: At this moment I'm looking to take side jobs on top of my main
contract, hopefully that I will take more outsourcing jobs and build up a
company. Depending on your project description I might split the work with
some of my friends.

Regards, Peter +40722633252 petre_cc@hotmail.com

------
lgEE
SEEKING WORK | Colorado, Remote

Hardware Engineer, Masters in Electrical Engineering, specializing in embedded
systems/IoT/Smart prototypes.

Contact: liamgallagh9atgmail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago Suburbs, remote preferred

I specialize in functional programming in Clojure(script), Elixir, and devops.

I can build your MVP or augment your team.

Email in profile.

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Design aware frontend perfectionist.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
mokkol
SEEKING WORK | Madrid, Remote, Part time

\- Full stack Ruby on Rails developer, 9 years

Please contact me at michaelkoper at gmail dot com

twitter.com/michaelkoper

~~~
mokkol
[http://michaelkoper.com](http://michaelkoper.com)

